# State Farm Rideshare Endorsement woes



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

I creased the edge of my car with a passenger inside so Uber's insurance is paying for the damages, minus the $2500 deductible. I thought my rideshare endorsement with State Farm included something like a "deductible gap" wherein they would cover the difference between my personal policy deductible ($500) an Uber's. Now my insurance agent says they've never heard of such a thing. Am I high?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

yes you are... but i never heard of a deductible gap


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jenijazz said:


> Am I high?


Maybe. When you sober up, go read the policy you signed. Let us know what you learned.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jenijazz said:


> I creased the edge of my car with a passenger inside so Uber's insurance is paying for the damages, minus the $2500 deductible. I thought my rideshare endorsement with State Farm included something like a "deductible gap" wherein they would cover the difference between my personal policy deductible ($500) an Uber's. Now my insurance agent says they've never heard of such a thing. Am I high?


I think you are thinking of regular GAP insurance that covers the difference in value minus deductible for a total loss on the vehicle.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I believe that most Rideshare endorsements cover Period 1 only. With a pax in your car, you were in Period 3.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Allstate offers deductible coverage. I just switched to State Farm because it was significantly cheaper. Think I'll cancel and go back to Allstate.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just checked my insurance notes I took last time I did a comparison. Allstate shows they do cover the difference. I would look closely at your policy, and, talk to to the adjuster. The agents are just salespeople who may not know such details.

My notes also indicate State Farm has gap coverage available.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

jenijazz said:


> I thought my rideshare endorsement with State Farm included something like a "deductible gap" wherein they would cover the difference between my personal policy deductible ($500) an Uber's. Now my insurance agent says they've never heard of such a thing. Am I high?


Failure by you to read your policy does not mean you are high, just dumb.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Failure by you to read your policy does not mean you are high, just dumb.


I don't have any documentation about the rideshare endorsement, only the main policy. I've asked my agent to send me the endorsement documents but she's not returning my calls.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not the only one who thinks State Farm covers the deductible gap. They may have quietly discontinued it but that's what I signed up for.


----------

